# hello from Romania



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello

My name is Alina and I live in Romania with my boyfriend and my 3 cats Dorel, Fluffy and Blue. I came to this forum to meet others that love cats. I am from Romania so please forgive me if I do some spelling and grammar errors. My interests are music, photography and cats . So hello to you all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I saw your pictures in the other section - what adorable babies you have.


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you, i'll put up their stories as soon as Blue decides to go to bed elsewere but in my lap :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hi there!!! But laps are the best places to nap!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks !
How can i get a siggy like your Donna?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Alina! It's so nice to have you join us. Check Arts and Literature for people who will be happy to make you a signature.


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

EuropeanFluffy said:


> Thanks !
> How can i get a siggy like your Donna?


Someone from the board made it for me. Check out the cats in art and literature section. Some awesome people offer to make them. Good luck


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

dmcwlvssr said:


> EuropeanFluffy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks !
> ...


Yep, I'm going to make her one :wink:


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks Des


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome, check out my thread for your signature and avatar, I hope you will like them.


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh i do, they're gorgous! thanks alot


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your signature photo is great. Your kitties are so cute.


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks! I took Dorel to a show thing, and he was the star there, everyone loved him, two tv chanals filmed us and showed us on their network, we're in alot of pictures. it was really nice


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm glad the signature is working for you, but can you please upload it to your own account so I can delete it from mine? Thanks!


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

I already have  Feel free to remove it from yours
Thanks again


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats Looks great! nice job Des


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome and thanks for uploading it to your own account EuropeanFluffy :wink: . Thanks dmcwlvssr!


----------

